# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Μυικος πονος στο στηθος ή τραυματισμός θωρακα/τενοντα;

## alexx

Καλησπερα 
Απο το καλοκαιρι εχω πονο προς την αριστερη πλευρα του στηθους/θωρακα καποιες μερες περισσοτερο αλλες λιγοτερο.
Ειμαι σχεδον 15 εβδομαδες χωρις "κανονικη" προπονηση στηθους παρα μονο μερικες ασκησεις σε μηχανηματα. Ολες τις αλλες μυικες ομαδες τις κανω κανονικα.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γινετε τοσο καιρο να υπαρχει μυικος τραυματισμος σε μυες; Αλλες φορες που ειχα θλασεις εφευγαν αρκετα γρηγορα. Εβγαλα ακτινογραφικα θωρακα και ειδε ο γιατρος οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στα πλευρα και καποιο καταγμα στον θωρακα μου ειπε απλα οτι ειναι κατι μυικο. Το ιδιο μου ειπε και ο ρευματολογος.

Ποτε ποναω;
Καθε φορα που φτερνιζομαι (μαλλον ξανατραυματιζετε το σημειο) νιωθω πονο σε εκεινο το σημειο οπως και οταν περνω βαθια ανασα ή βηχω πολυ δυνατα.
Επισης οταν σφιξω τους μυες του στηθους νιωθω πονο σε εκεινο το σημειο. Οταν σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι ή οταν κανω sit ups (τα εχω βγαλει απο το προγραμμα)
Τελος βιθυσεις δεν κανω εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο γιατι οποτε εχω δοκιμασει κατα την εκτελεση της ασκησης νιωθω πονο βαθια μεσα στο στηθος.

----------


## Spy12

εχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα αλλά δεν το έχω κοιτάξει.. έχω μείνει 2 εβδομάδεσ εκτός για να δω αν θα πάει καλύτερα...

----------


## SOSTARAS

ειναι τραβηγμα κατι σαν θλαση εκτιμω !!!!σταματα 1 εβομαδα και παρε χαπια voltaren για 5 μερεσ !!!!

----------


## gsisr

πάνε σε ορθοπαιδικο

----------


## Fataoulas

> Εβγαλα ακτινογραφικα θωρακα και ειδε ο γιατρος οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στα πλευρα και καποιο καταγμα στον θωρακα μου ειπε απλα οτι ειναι κατι μυικο.




Αν ειναι κΑατι μυικο, μονο με μαγνητικη θα φανει.
Ειχα ρωτησει γιατρο για παρομοιο προβλημα, και αυτο μου ειπε

----------


## alexx

Επαναφερω αυτο το θεμα διοτι ο πονος δεν με εχει αφησει ακομα! 
Να πω οτι το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ειναι οταν κανω βιθυσεις εστω και μια επαναληψη νιωθω εντονο πονο μεσα στο στηθος. Εχω να κανω αυτη την ασκηση απο το καλοκαιρι που την εβγαλα το προγραμμα μου αλλα προσφατα ξαναδοκιμασα. Πηγα και σε γιατρο αλλα μου ειπε ξεκουραση. Εκανα καποιες μερες off.

Πριν 2-3 μερες ημουν κρυωμενος και αρκετες φορες οταν φτερνιζομουν ενιωθα εντονα τον ιδιο πονο μεσα στο στηθος και ετσι μαλλον "ξυπνησε" παλι ο συγκεκριμενος τραυματισμος ενω εδειχνε να υποχωρει.

Ειναι δυνατον ενας μυικος πονος να κραταει τοσο πολυ;
Τελος θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ειναι δυνατον να τραυματιστει καποιος τενοντας στην περιοχη του στηθους;

Σε περιπτωσεις τραυματισμου σαν αυτου ειναι καλο να κανουμε διατασεις στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο;

----------


## kostasd91

> Επαναφερω αυτο το θεμα διοτι ο πονος δεν με εχει αφησει ακομα! 
> Να πω οτι το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ειναι οταν κανω βιθυσεις εστω και μια επαναληψη νιωθω εντονο πονο μεσα στο στηθος. Εχω να κανω αυτη την ασκηση απο το καλοκαιρι που την εβγαλα το προγραμμα μου αλλα προσφατα ξαναδοκιμασα. Πηγα και σε γιατρο αλλα μου ειπε ξεκουραση. Εκανα καποιες μερες off.
> 
> Πριν 2-3 μερες ημουν κρυωμενος και αρκετες φορες οταν φτερνιζομουν ενιωθα εντονα τον ιδιο πονο μεσα στο στηθος και ετσι μαλλον "ξυπνησε" παλι ο συγκεκριμενος τραυματισμος ενω εδειχνε να υποχωρει.
> 
> Ειναι δυνατον ενας μυικος πονος να κραταει τοσο πολυ;
> Τελος θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ειναι δυνατον να τραυματιστει καποιος τενοντας στην περιοχη του στηθους;
> 
> Σε περιπτωσεις τραυματισμου σαν αυτου ειναι καλο να κανουμε διατασεις στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο;


 ειναι δυνατον να κρατισει ενας πονος τοσο πολυ , προσωπικα πονουσα απο τον δεκεμβριο του 11 μεχρι και τον νοεμβριο του 12(δεν ειχα κανει θεραπεια γιατι το αφηνα σαν κ σενα) , ειχα τενοντοελυτριτιδα , (υπερκοπωση τενοντα στον ωμο και στο στηθος) εκανα 15 μερες αντιφλεγμονοδη και 13 φυσιοθεραπιες και τωρα ξαναρχιζω βαρη σιγα σιγα. Πηγαινε σε ορθοπεδικο

----------


## Thodoris21

Παλιότερα είχα τραυτίσει το αριστερό σημείο του στήθος (ανάμεσα στο χώρισμα, το στέρνο δλδ) από πολλά κιλά στον πάγκο δίότι ήμουν κρύος...Ο πόνος με κράταγε σχεδόν 1 μήνα μέχρι που πήγα στον καρδιολόγο δίότι νόμιζα ότι δεν ήταν μυικο. Καρδιολογικά ήμουν μια χαρά οπότε και πήγα σε ορθοπεδικό αλλά αθλίατρο. Μετά από ακτινογραφία μου είπε ότι είχα πάθει θλάση. Δεν μου έδωσε κάτι να βάλω διότι από πίσω από το σημείο βρίσκεται η καρδιά οπότε απαγορεύεται. Το μόνο που μου είπε είναι να μην σταματήσω τα βάρη αλλά να κάνω ελαφριά προπόνηση στήθους και ώμων. Μετά από περίπου 20 μέρες μου πέρασε τελείως. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που μου είπε να μην σταματήσω τα βάρη. Βέβαια τον πόνο τον ένιωθα όχι μόνο όταν εσφιγγα το στήθος αλλά και όταν έσκυβα το κεφάλι.

----------


## DusWS

> Παλιότερα είχα τραυτίσει το αριστερό σημείο του στήθος (ανάμεσα στο χώρισμα, το στέρνο δλδ) από πολλά κιλά στον πάγκο δίότι ήμουν κρύος...Ο πόνος με κράταγε σχεδόν 1 μήνα μέχρι που πήγα στον καρδιολόγο δίότι νόμιζα ότι δεν ήταν μυικο. Καρδιολογικά ήμουν μια χαρά οπότε και πήγα σε ορθοπεδικό αλλά αθλίατρο. Μετά από ακτινογραφία μου είπε ότι είχα πάθει θλάση. Δεν μου έδωσε κάτι να βάλω διότι από πίσω από το σημείο βρίσκεται η καρδιά οπότε απαγορεύεται. Το μόνο που μου είπε είναι να μην σταματήσω τα βάρη αλλά να κάνω ελαφριά προπόνηση στήθους και ώμων. Μετά από περίπου 20 μέρες μου πέρασε τελείως. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που μου είπε να μην σταματήσω τα βάρη. Βέβαια τον πόνο τον ένιωθα όχι μόνο όταν εσφιγγα το στήθος αλλά και όταν έσκυβα το κεφάλι.


Ακριβως στο ιδιο σημειο εχω και εγω αυτον τον περιεργο πονο απο τον οκτωμβριο και με κρατησε μεχρι και τελος δεκεμβριου. βασικα αρχες δεκεμβριου εκανα ακτινογραφια και η γιατρος ειπε οτι ειναι μυοσκελετικο και μου εδωσε βολταρεν η ξεφο για 5 μερες (τουλαχιστον ειπε οτι η ακτινογραφια μου ηταν καθαρη) και τελος παντων υποχωρησε τελειως ο πονος τελη δεκεμβριου για 3 βδομαδες και μου επανηλθε παλι αρχη φεβρουαριου (σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο, ξεχαστηκα και εκανα στηθος αλλα ελαφρια κιλα...πολυ ελαφρια ομως). επειδη εχω αλλεργια στην ασπιρινη και στα παραγωγα της, αντιφλεγμονωδη οπως το βολταρεν δε συνισταται λογω αλλεργιας, απο κει και περα τι αλλο μπορω να κανω? παιζει να βαλω καποια αλοιφη η τεσπα κατι αλλο?

----------


## giorgos!

καλισπερα ρε παιδια λιπον εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλιμα με βαραει στο στερνο εκει που χοριζετε το στιθος αλλα χαμιλα και κιριος με βαραει απο χαμιλα στο χορισμα τους και προς τα δεξεια νιοθο λες και ανιγουν τα κοκαλα δλδ οταν παο να σικοσο κατι και να παο τα χερια μου τερμα ψιλα οσο πανε οταν παο να τα κατεβασο με ποναει αρκετα επισις οταν τεντονομε και οταν ξιπναο και παο να σικοθω λιγο αποτομα ... με αφισε για 20 μερες και σιμερα με κσαναπιασε τη ειναι εμαθε κανενας τελικα το εχω 2 μινες τους οπιους σταματισα το γυμναστιριο και δεν περναει.. βοητηατε παιδες

----------


## lovakos

aderfe koitakse na pas se enan orthopediko.sunithws provlima apo vuthiseis duzigou einai na vgenei ponos stin arthrwsi pleurwn me sterno apo thlasi thwrakikou muos.pago ksekourasi aparaitita kai mporei na xreiastei kai antiflegmonodoi.einai kati pou prepei na to koitakseis opwsdipote giati sinithws einai monimo provlima kai upotropiazei eukola

----------

